# Gerenciador de Energia KDE

## fredhardest

Pessoal,

Estou com um problema com o gerenciador de energia do KDE.

Ele faz a medição correta da bateria, mas não está fazendo o controle nem a alteração do perfil.

As ações que estão configuradas para cada perfil também não são executadas.

Quando inicio o KDE como root, tudo funciona certo, mas com usuario normal, o gerenciador não funciona.

Alguém pode me dar uma dica para resolver esse problema?

Estou usando KDE 4.4.5

Valeu.

----------

